# Please, Need A Job



## DJ's Mom (Oct 2, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>My husband was laid off today without any notice. He doeshard manual labor work. He has not missed a day since he started. He is a quick learner and is a forklift driver & machine operator, too. Please Help if anybody know of anybody need any help! My number is 850-982-4789. <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_lblFullMessage>We live down off Barancus in Pensacola. He was driving to Cerex which is behind Solutia in Cantonment. He has been looking for a job for 3 weeks now. We have looked online, newspapers, word of mouth, and it seems we are starting to run out of options.


----------



## pm80 (Oct 7, 2007)

have you thought about a staffing agency or even day labor till you find something? I haven't tried either, but I know some people get good jobs through staffing agency's.


----------



## DJ's Mom (Oct 2, 2007)

He's tried Landrum Staffing and Accustaff and there is no jobs availible,


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

PM FlounderAssassin. Looks like he has some good contacts..... http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic18568-55-1.aspx


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Apply for unemployment right away. You will make more than day labor and can wait for job you really want.


----------



## poker_fisher101 (Oct 6, 2007)

Last I saw West Corp. is hiring.


----------



## DJ's Mom (Oct 2, 2007)

I used to work there. I have working in call center environment most of my working years and they would eat him alive there.to start withhe cannot type very fast. He does a hard days work when it comes to manual labor.


----------

